# Finish table edge after pouring epoxy



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Router, carbide round over bit (they come in various sizes) and safety glasses for you.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Another option would be a belt sander. First, 'ease' the edges with a razor knife to reduce the amount of sanding needed, then work your way down from 60 to 400 grit sand paper. The belt will get clogged if you try to sand too much at one time, but you can get more use out of a belt by brushing it with a brass brush. If you are wanting a 'glass' or clear edge, you will have to eventually work down to a very fine grit(2000). Water will help with the final sandings.


----------



## thepiedpiper (Nov 12, 2008)

update: i ended up using an electric sander with very fine sandpaper, and the edges turned out very smooth with only a little cloudiness in thicker spots. thanks for the advice, ya'll!! if you're ever in nashville, stop by the pied piper eatery and i will treat you to some egg sandwiches.


----------

